# Angela Lee: Hope to see her in the UFC in due time



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Just 19 but is quite the submission machine. Needs to work on some striking defence, but certainly someone to watch out for in the UFC a couple of years.










In order of fights:






angela lee and jada pereira (no video: 1st round tko punches)

















One Championship: Angela lee and Natalie Gonzales Hills (Win by Twister!!)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Loved watching Lee fight, she's got so much potential it's unreal.

She'd end up in the UFC for sure. Hopefully soon too.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Loved watching Lee fight, she's got so much potential it's unreal.
> 
> She'd end up in the UFC for sure. Hopefully soon too.


Loved watching her fight, huh?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually meant to post about her and her brother the other day after Tribe of Warriors.



She's 19 years old, is a good looking Asian girl (who is actually from Hawaii). She has a Twister victory and nearly hooked up a Peruvian Neck Tie (Imagine having both of them in pro MMA before being 20?). Really really talented girl. She's at Flyweight I think though so I don't know where she'd fight. Maybe Strawweight I'd assume.

Her brother is 17, is already 2-0 and his last submission was a really slick looking variation of a kiimura where he brought the other guy's hand behind his own back, like a sort of hammer lock, and got it that way.

Two really talented youngsters.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Haven't watched it yet but Lee became the ONE FC Champion earlier. Heard it was an awesome fight. Her little brother I mentioned before also won with a Brabo Choke. Amir Khan won for what it's worth too, unfortunately he'll be going 1-1 over the last 2 days :laugh:


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Haven't watched it yet but Lee became the ONE FC Champion earlier. Heard it was an awesome fight. Her little brother I mentioned before also won with a Brabo Choke. Amir Khan won for what it's worth too, unfortunately he'll be going 1-1 over the last 2 days :laugh:


I just got done watching the fight. It was an exciting back & forth fight with much of the fight spent on the ground in scrambles. Lots of submission attempts from both fighters.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Amir Khan won for what it's worth too, unfortunately he'll be going 1-1 over the last 2 days :laugh:


Had me going for a second :laugh:

Muhamed Ali lost in the same event... but he shouldn't be fighting in his condition anyway.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone who pulls off a twister in competition deserves mad respect


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

mcbryde mats said:


> Anyone who pulls off a twister in competition deserves mad respect


I'm not 100% sure but she was probably like 18 at the time too.


----------

